

Summary update to Poll: Developers how often are you contacted by recruiters? - louhong
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/oimg?key=0Apeq0A1yrFZCdFpHMlJvV0tISUF1V1g5V3owMGZnN0E&oid=1&zx=n7spm01b3ukh
Thanks to everyone who responded.<p>Original post here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7171442
======
DyslexicAtheist
would be nice to see some context here. I have worked as a developer,
architect, PM for more then 15 years and then turned to recruiting (mainly
because I was disillusioned by their service). What I had to learn as a
freelance consultant was how to effectively communicate with them. What I
learned after becoming a recruiter: most developers have no idea how to market
their skills - which is a shame.

here is my pov on the subject (consider it "insight" \- or rant - from
somebody who moved to the dark side ;-))
[http://valbonneconsulting.wordpress.com/2014/01/13/breakingn...](http://valbonneconsulting.wordpress.com/2014/01/13/breakingnews-
hapless-recruiter-searching-for-lamp-developer-hires-electrician/)

~joachim

------
DyslexicAtheist
would you have the poll details by any chance please?

